# Hundreds Of Free Office Document Templates To Download



## kburra (Feb 24, 2017)

Here's a really nice web site from which you can download around 1600  templates for use in documents and spreadsheets. Whether you need a job  application letter, a resume or CV, an award certificate, an invoice, a  flyer for your church, a title page for your essay, or just about  anything else, you'll find it here.

And because they're all freely editable you can use them as the basis for your own documents.

The templates are all free to download and use, and you'll find them at http://www.hloom.com. The site claims that it's already had almost 9 million downloads, so there are evidently some popular files here.


----------



## Mike (Feb 25, 2017)

Very good looking site kburra, thank you.

Their templates are all changeable from what they say
they are for.

Mike.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks for that  Kburra. Interesting site.


----------



## kburra (Feb 25, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Thanks for that  Kburra. Interesting site.



You`re welcome Falcon,thanks for reply.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks, kburra. That site has everything.


----------

